# I figure 7 weeks now of $1 to $7cwt. Ups



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

Each Week on Cash Fat Cattle.

that works out to $185 to $194cwt towards Mar 1.

then we plateau and trade steady for bout 4 weeks.

then 5 weeks of strong / steady perhaps a touch higher thru mid summer.

the mid yield cull cows gonna trade in the $138 to $158cwt level for the summer seasonal high.

At the end of august, notch your hat down and don't forget to mark em out thru the end of 15.
( Wildly Higher, MO )

say $275 to $300cwt cash fats going out of 2015.


----------

